# Goodbye my friend.....



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Today my heart was broken. A simple procedure turned bad. I don't know the right words to say either... Jasper was the first pet that I truly loved in over ten years. He taught me so much.. and forever changed my life. It still feels like he's here, lounging on the couch under the blankets. Jasper is succeeded by his mate, Lilly, and his three pups, Thistle, Ruby and Jude. Because of him I will always have rats, he showed me how intelligent and loving ratties are... well I'm crying again.. i just want to say goodbye my baby, and I WILL see you again.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jasper, I was just reading your other thread, it's heartbreaking when something like this happens when the actual surgery has gone well; it's a risk we are all aware of when our rats need an operation but we all hope we won't be one of those cases.... So unfortunate this happened to you and Jasper, he was a lovely looking boy, and so much money spent to boot. Play hard little guy. I'm glad you have Lilly and the babies to comfort you.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

PurpleGirl said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Jasper, I was just reading your other thread, it's heartbreaking when something like this happens when the actual surgery has gone well; it's a risk we are all aware of when our rats need an operation but we all hope we won't be one of those cases.... So unfortunate this happened to you and Jasper, he was a lovely looking boy, and so much money spent to boot. Play hard little guy. I'm glad you have Lilly and the babies to comfort you.


Thank you so much for your kind words. I probably won't have mixed genders again because I don't think I could handle so suddenly losing another. I'm grateful for Lilly and the pups, I have a friend that will be taking Jude and giving him a good home. I'm thankful for her, she's a wonderful person, makes me rest easy knowing he'll be spoiled rotten


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

PurpleGirl said:


> so much money spent to boot.


I forgot to mention earlier but the surgeon that worked on him made sure that the hospital returned my money. I was not a nice person to him at first, and i regret that, but i did apologized to the man. He was just as tore up about Jasper's death as my husband and I were. He was a good man, and I am thankful that he was Jaspers doctor.


----------



## LadyVelvet (Jul 28, 2012)

After reading this... I thought I might give a little tid bit. You might give him the link to this fourm post somehow, sometimes visual acknowledgment is better then verbal. He may be feeling pretty torn up himself.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I will call the vets office and see if I can get ahold of him, thank you for the suggestion it was a wonderful one.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I am sincerely sorry to hear of the loss of Jasper. Loosing a friend is never easy, especially in a case like yours. I am joyed to hear that you still have Lilly and the pups to carry on Jasper's legacy. And remember, that Jasper now runs free over the rainbow bridge; always watching over you and his rattie family. May his little soul rest deeply in peace, my dear <3


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Alethea said:


> I am sincerely sorry to hear of the loss of Jasper. Loosing a friend is never easy, especially in a case like yours. I am joyed to hear that you still have Lilly and the pups to carry on Jasper's legacy. And remember, that Jasper now runs free over the rainbow bridge; always watching over you and his rattie family. May his little soul rest deeply in peace, my dear


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss..It's always hard losing a rattie so unexpectedly.. He's playing in the clouds now though. He was a lucky little guy to have someone who loved him as much as you. 
Rest well, Jasper.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Well i see that the thread didn't post my response to Alethea :/I said in my last post "thank you for the kind words. It makes me feel better knowing that he's scurrying around and hiding/sleeping under blankets :,3And thank you Capn', all these words of encouragement do make me feel a bit better. I'll probably do an introduction of Jasper's pups later on tonight


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

aww  i'm so sorry


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey-Fay said:


> Well i see that the thread didn't post my response to Alethea :/I said in my last post "thank you for the kind words. It makes me feel better knowing that he's scurrying around and hiding/sleeping under blankets :,3And thank you Capn', all these words of encouragement do make me feel a bit better. I'll probably do an introduction of Jasper's pups later on tonight


It's alright and you are kindly welcome, my dear. I am sure that Jasper is having the time of his life running through the endless blankets that are just on the otherside of the rainbow bridge. And then sleeping and pooping in them when he is all tired out <3

Please let us know how the intro of the babies goes <3


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

The intro is on meet my rat, and they're Three weeks four days old today. On the fifteenth Jude will more than likely be separated from his mum and sisters and go to live with a friend of mine and her mischief. If you haven't seen their introduction it is still on the meet my rat forum, and it's pic heavy. Thank you all once again for the kind words and thoughts, you guys are awesome people and I'm glad we're all in the same loving community


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that the vets office sent me a card saying they were sorry for my loss. It was a nice gesture.


----------

